# What Value If Someone Gets You To Find/See/Realize God/Creator?



## Ambarsaria (Feb 6, 2012)

In general our spiritual desire to know the big unknown of creation, creator or God sustains throughout our lives.  Some may close their eyes and contemplate.  Some may listen to a preacher or follow similar person.  Some may simply study and understand such as in Sikhism through Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji.  Some of the people may already have so realized and be at peace.  Others may simply deny creator/God and be happy as such.

  In my mind all these are stages or activities that continue in a thinking mind throughout our lives.  Question comes to mind that the desire for such knowledge at times is so strong that one can even associate worldly or materialistic value to such if someone helps one reach understanding or so called salvation.  I thought it will be interesting to know and gauge this in a poll so here it goes.



I will      give all I have if someone helps me discover God/creator.
I will      give $100,000 or 40,000 pounds or 1,000,000 rupees to someone who helps me      find/realize God/creator.
I will      forever be indebted to such a person but I cannot afford to give much.
I will      just say thank you as Sri Gur Granth Sahib ji guides me for free.
You      kidding, I already understand God/Creator
I don’t      care or other.
 
  Thank you.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Feb 6, 2012)

Veer Ji I would give the rupee amount as that works out to about 12000 pounds ,so thats a real bargain, to find God for the price of a family car!
<TABLE cellSpacing=5><TBODY><TR><TD>ਸਭਿ ਘਟ ਮੇਰੇ ਹਉ ਸਭਨਾ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਜਿਸਹਿ ਖੁਆਈ ਤਿਸੁ ਕਉਣੁ ਕਹੈ ॥ 

सभि घट मेरे हउ सभना अंदरि जिसहि खुआई तिसु कउणु कहै ॥ 

Sabẖ gẖat mere ha▫o sabẖnā anḏar jisahi kẖu▫ā▫ī ṯis ka▫uṇ kahai. 

God says, all hearts are mine, and I am in all hearts. Who can explain this to one who is confused? 



</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਜਿਸਹਿ ਦਿਖਾਲਾ ਵਾਟੜੀ ਤਿਸਹਿ ਭੁਲਾਵੈ ਕਉਣੁ ॥ 

जिसहि दिखाला वाटड़ी तिसहि भुलावै कउणु ॥ 

Jisahi ḏikẖālā vātṛī ṯisėh bẖulāvai ka▫uṇ. 

Who can confuse that being, unto whom I have shown the Way? 



</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਜਿਸਹਿ ਭੁਲਾਈ ਪੰਧ ਸਿਰਿ ਤਿਸਹਿ ਦਿਖਾਵੈ ਕਉਣੁ ॥੧॥ 

जिसहि भुलाई पंध सिरि तिसहि दिखावै कउणु ॥१॥ 

Jisahi bẖulā▫ī panḏẖ sir ṯisėh ḏikẖāvai ka▫uṇ. ||1|| 

And who can show the Path to that being whom I have confused since the beginning of time? ||1|| 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>excerpt from Shalok M1 onpage 952


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 6, 2012)

Scarlet Pimpernel said:


> Veer Ji I would give the rupee amount as that works out to about 12000 pounds ,so thats a real bargain, to find God for the price of a family car!


No problem.  Let me see if I can find God/creator first. 

By the way, I did not do exact conversions and did make it a bargain in Indian Rupees by design cheerleader for our special spn Brothers/Sisters in India.

I will take 10% non-refundable deposit from you as a special :interestedmunda:

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Harry Haller (Feb 7, 2012)

Could it be possible every persons consonance is individual to them?

If this is the case, then there is no help for any of us...

Also, I personally believe that just because you have found God/Creator, does not automatically mean you have found such for life, in the same way that marrying a woman does not mean she will love you no matter what you do, for life, We find Creator/God many times a day, when we are in Hukam, if we were to be in Hukam all the time, We would be with God all the time, Why would we need anyone to show us that?


----------



## Navdeep88 (Feb 7, 2012)

How can someone "get you" to find God? 

A person can be "made" to find a job, do the laundry etc. But "made" to find God, or to even love something they don't? Impossible. 

But when it comes to loving guidance etc... I think we have to look at the relationships already in our lives. Imo, there's at least one person in everybody's life who loves them unconditionally. Unconditional love means they don't expect anything in return... other than that you be a loving being yourself.


----------



## Harry Haller (Feb 8, 2012)

Navdeep88 said:


> How can someone "get you" to find God?
> 
> A person can be "made" to find a job, do the laundry etc. But "made" to find God, or to even love something they don't? Impossible.
> 
> But when it comes to loving guidance etc... I think we have to look at the relationships already in our lives. Imo, there's at least one person in everybody's life who loves them unconditionally. Unconditional love means they don't expect anything in return... other than that you be a loving being yourself.



Bhenji, 

There are a lot of gullible people around who are too busy to find God, and will happily pay for someone to stand in queue.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 8, 2012)

harry haller said:


> Bhenji,
> 
> _There are a lot of gullible people around_ who are too busy to find God, and will happily pay for someone to stand in queue.


Veer harry haller ji why you have to spoil the fun of the thread by declaring the punch line mundahuglol.

Now what.  You want me to close my shop as I thought someone will offer me a lot of money  :interestedmunda:.  Oh no I have to open the shop/dehra first!

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Harry Haller (Feb 8, 2012)

Apologies Veerji, 

I have been sitting on my hand for some time, however I should share some of the responsibility with Navdeep Bhenji who set me up for it nicely, 

However at least one vote would happily pay $100,000 (but not more, or all they have), maybe we should put them in touch with whoever voted that they understood Creator, or you could charge a handling fee for the introduction, failing that, We could go into business together!


----------



## Navdeep88 (Feb 8, 2012)

harry haller said:


> Bhenji,
> 
> There are a lot of gullible people around who are too busy to find God, and will happily pay for someone to stand in queue.


 
Harry Ji,

This is actually something I've been thinking about... like why are so many people quick to treat religion/faith as something else in life that just needs to be dealt with... 

I think "too busy" is a falacy... I think its more to do with the perception of being too busy... that of upholding this external standard or that... which is such a big thing in our community. Omg, is my house big enough? What will the people back home say? <It goes beyond having a job, getting your basic necessities met, saving for the future etc... its when you care too much about what people will think or say, when you focus exclusively on that... that you rob yourself of an internal life. 

idk, just an opinion


----------



## Sian Haller (Feb 8, 2012)

Navdeep88 said:


> Harry Ji,
> 
> This is actually something I've been thinking about... like why are so many people quick to treat religion/faith as something else in life that just needs to be dealt with...
> 
> ...


 
Navdeep Bhenji,

In my opinion, and this applies to all religion in general, although it seems to affect them with varying degrees, most people see religion as a keystone within their community.Although they may not understand what they are doing, practice of their religion becomes rote, to maintain their social position.

Taking this tack means that these people do not have to dedicate any time or attempt understanding of the core beliefs.

They truly believe that going through the motions they are achieving the complete esence of their religion

It is the line of thought that if one says ones prayers in the morning, and then walks past someone struggling with the shopping in the bitter cold, and chooses to walk by confident that they are in favour with God, or worse, choose to help purely for being lauded, that this will give them the enlightenment they seek, but they continually miss the point.


----------



## Navdeep88 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sian Haller said:


> Navdeep Bhenji,
> 
> In my opinion, and this applies to all religion in general, although it seems to affect them with varying degrees, most people see religion as a keystone within their community.Although they may not understand what they are doing, practice of their religion becomes rote, to maintain their social position.
> 
> ...


 
I agree Sian Ji,

not to get too weird or deep or wutever but I think the strongest thing any person has going for them at any moment is the intent of their heart. 

but I think often times we're just trynna survive, so whereever a person is, at whatever stage, as long as thier heart is good, I think that counts for a lot. I love religious folk, regardless of the differences between the religions themselves, and the obvious differences in personalities, I like people who at least have some purpose to thier lives, know and care about their own basic dignity and that of others. 

It's sad to say but that is something lacking in the west... Stuff has replaced people. Relationships that are supposed to be sacred and special, and enduring are viewed as disposable. It's sad. I really think first you have to love others deeply, the people God has already sent you to, in order to even hope for any relation with God. 

sorry im just rambling...


----------



## Sian Haller (Feb 9, 2012)

Navdeep Bhenji

thats some beautiful inciteful rambling, don't ever stop mundahugpeacesignkaur


----------



## Luckysingh (Feb 9, 2012)

If someone could infact hold the key or take me across the steps so that I could unite with God and become 'one' with him, regardless of wether I deserve to or not......mmmmhhhh....... That would be considered cheating in a way .....But, firstly, in all honesty I would not believe the person who's trying to show me the way.

This is the sad face of society today, as we are all aware that plenty of fake babas and pakhandies roam this planet trying to capture the vunerable by misleading them.
So, at first, I honestly would question the integrity of the person trying to convince me for an easy ride to God. I would consider them a fake and investigate further to rule this out.

If I overcame and bypassed this stage of questioning and decided to hold this guys hand or whatever to help me across. 
Then I couldn't put any kind of material price on this. At this stage, knowing I shall be vibrating at the same frequency in unison with the divine for akal murat. 
I would let go and give up my hold on ALL worldly material attachments quite easily.

So, in terms of a price, I would be giving all I posess and own as there would be no need for it any longer.
ALL ego, every cell in my body that says 'me' would be completely eradicated. 
The difficult part would be detaching from your loved ones, leaving them behind.
But this would be overcome by placing ALL faith in the hukam

I would be open and prepared to mould with the divine according to the will of God.


So the value, could be seen as very high, being it all I own.

Or in my view it would be seen as nothing, just an attachment that gives me a false sense of value, and I having no more regardfor any attachment. The priceless gift would be what's ahead that i'm about to encounter.

Waheguru
Luckysingh


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 9, 2012)

Luckysingh ji perhaps we can cut a more practical deal.  Help someone beyond your own with value.  The value does not have to be physical but could be guiding a person, helping someone cross the road, cheer someone up at the shop, connect to an animal, ....  See if you start seeing yourself discovering God/creator or getting to understand.  No high goals just bit at a time.  If you do all this already do it a little more.  mundahug

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Navdeep88 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sian Haller said:


> Navdeep Bhenji
> 
> thats some beautiful inciteful rambling, don't ever stop mundahugpeacesignkaur


 
haha... thank you sian and harry ji. 

its what i revert to when everything else is wack... some b/c of my own shortcomings, others b/c of pressures... 

meh, i guess that's life. silly little, somtimes hella scary thing... wuteves, guess its gotta be dealt w/ bit by bit.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Feb 10, 2012)

BHULE SHAH UTH YAR MILA LAI PART1 - YouTube

" Who looks out with my eyes?
What is the soul?
I cannot stop asking.
If I could taste one sip of an answer,
I could break out of this prison for drunks.
I didn't come here of my own accord,
and I can't leave that way.
Whoever brought me here will have
to take me home."
- Rumi,

"You have learnt so much
And read a thousand books.
Have you ever read your Self?
You have gone to mosque and temple.
Have you ever visited your soul?
You are busy fighting Satan.
Have you ever fought your
Ill intentions?
You have reached into the skies,
But you have failed to reach
What's in your heart!"
- Bulleh Shah


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 10, 2012)

Scarlet Pimpernel said:


> " Who looks out with my eyes?
> What is the soul?
> I cannot stop asking.
> If I could taste one sip of an answer,
> ...


Veer sp ji thanks for the post.  I never get tired of listening to renditions of Baba Bulleh Shah.  Straight Shooter and like Sheikh Farid ji in many ways.  I am sure if Baba Bulleh Sha was present during Guru ji's time he would have met them just like Shah Hussain.

One of my favorite Kafis of Baba Bulleh Shah ji,

Abida Parveen Sings Bulleh Shah 
Abida Parveen Sings Bulleh Shah      - YouTube

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 15, 2012)

Not happy with the poll results versus how many follow Babey/Shabey/Dehras, etc.

*SPECIAL OFFER/ONE TIME ONLY:*  So to get a real feel the price targets for the following option have been dropped,


> I will give $100,000 or 40,000 pounds or 1,000,000 rupees to someone who helps me find/realize God/creator
> 
> *SPECIAL OFFER INSTEAD:*
> 
> ...


*Example 1: * Taking Basic goods and Massage/Touch

TRuTH oF BaBa DhinDRi {PaRT 1} DhaDriaN WaLa SaaDH} kalgi      - YouTube
*Example 2:*  Touchy Feely

Baba and romance. Part 1 of 4      - YouTube

*



			Now please vote away!  Let us see how high we can take it.  Don't be shy cheerleader
		
Click to expand...

*​Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Harry Haller (Feb 15, 2012)

Damn, I have already voted, this is unfair, you cannot change things halfway through, no one mentioned the touchy feely thing at the start


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 28, 2012)

Bhai Gurdass mentions in his vaar that the "value" of teaching a Single Shabd to one is equivalent of Donating Five Mandirs made of GOLD.


----------

